# Photos of Nathan - working this time



## rachelha (Nov 15, 2010)

Induction day







Just born - the marks are from an attempt to get him out with forceps






1 week old


----------



## shiv (Nov 15, 2010)

Ohhhh he is LOVELY.


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahhhh all the best things and all, such a cutey Rach x


----------



## rachelha (Nov 15, 2010)

3 weeks old, happy but v tired.












Showing off his chubby arms


----------



## rachelha (Nov 15, 2010)

9 weeks old


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2010)

Wonderful Rachel! And so tiny in those early pictures! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rachelha (Nov 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Wonderful Rachel! And so tiny in those early pictures! Absolutely gorgeous!



He was not really that tiny at all, 9lb 11oz!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2010)

rachelha said:


> He was not really that tiny at all, 9lb 11oz!



Oops! Certainly not!


----------



## bev (Nov 15, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous and..... well just gorgeous. Did he have a little scratch on his cheek or is that a pressure mark when he was born. He is just lovely lovely lovely - congratulations to you all.Bev


Oops - just spotted the explanation - poor little thing..


----------



## am64 (Nov 15, 2010)

beautiful beautiful baby ...xxxx hugs xxx


----------



## KateR (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, he's a real cutie.


----------



## Persil (Nov 15, 2010)

Well he is just precious!! Congratulations again to you all!!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## margie (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful photos


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 16, 2010)

Nathan is gorgeous you must be very proud


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 16, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Those are some amazing photos. Congratulations again!


----------



## Chrissie (Nov 16, 2010)

wow he is such a cutie!!! lovely photos!! I can't believe how quickly time is passing! Alice is nearly 3 months now  She is still a tiny little girl though her last weight 2 weeks ago was 8lb 3oz!!! so smaller than Nathans birth weight. I hope your enjoying being a mummy as much as me i'm finding it amazing seeing her developing more & more each day
Chrissie xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 16, 2010)

I could cry he is that beautiful. (its not just hormones )

I love the chubby arms one, thats my fave, he is so sweet.

You look great before induction and after the birth. Go you!!!


xxx


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Aww he is sooooooo cute


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 17, 2010)

He is soooo cute hun. =)


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Bless! he is 1 VERY cute baby, you are so lucky, I hope he is behaving for you


----------



## tracey w (Nov 17, 2010)

Lovely piccies, you must be so proud. loving the cute faces he pulls!


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 17, 2010)

he is gorgeous and the same name is on my partner list if is another boy


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 21, 2010)

What a beauty, bless him x


----------

